# Sharing tank filling idea for fish room tanks, Mixing Valve



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Just thought i would share this as i have not shared it in a long time. For people with dedicated fish rooms, its a great idea that i cannot take credit for. This was my father in law's brainchild but it works SOOOO great for the tanks i dont have on the drip system and i have to do manual water changes on. This is a thermostatic Mixing Valve and i feel their use in the hobby is underrated. As mine is set up, hot water comes in on the right, cold on the left. There are wax valves internal to the mixing valve that move to regulate the water temp plus or minus two degrees. In winter, my hot water heater cannot quite keep up with constant water changes so i have a temp gauge on the output. If the temp gauge drops.......i know the hot water heater needs time to recover. You set the valve and thats it.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Slick - I don't have a constant water change, but can see where this would be a great idea.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah I've seen this idea before, and if I ever get a sink put in the basement I'll push to have one of these fitted as well.


----------



## Matt1628 (Oct 22, 2014)

I do the same thing only difference is I have a tankless hot water heater and I have endless 80 deg F water for my tanks ;-) Only problem with it is, it heats the water so fast that I causes the dissolved gases to rapidly expand making micro bubbles in the tank. It takes 30-45minutes for them to clear up and makes all my sponge filters float.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I wonder if I could some how rig this thing up using the hot and cold water lines for my washer and dryer......

Lowes trip....


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Borsig said:


> I wonder if I could some how rig this thing up using the hot and cold water lines for my washer and dryer......
> 
> Lowes trip....


all of the valves *** ever seen are sweat fit, not screw on. IDK if you will be able to do that or not.


----------

